# Ascend FS 128T Vs FS12T - Which one would you buy??



## 167WhiteTAIL (Apr 28, 2015)

Because of the economics of the situation, and how much (or how little) I will be using it, the Ascend line seems like a lot of Kayak for the $$ (and I have $375 in BP gift cards).

3 quick questions:
1st - Which boat is more stable?  I really, really want to have the ability to safely stand up, I am 6ft, 260ish.

2nd - How hard will it be loading and unloading on an SUV (Ford Excursion)??

3rd - On a calm day, I would love to fish off the beech, get 100/200 yards off the shore.  Is this reasonable with either of these kayaks? 

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## PopPop (Apr 28, 2015)

167WhiteTAIL said:


> Because of the economics of the situation, and how much (or how little) I will be using it, the Ascend line seems like a lot of Kayak for the $$ (and I have $375 in BP gift cards).
> 
> 3 quick questions:
> 1st - Which boat is more stable?  I really, really want to have the ability to safely stand up, I am 6ft, 260ish.
> ...



Everybody I ask who has one of these boats, likes them. Everybody who had one and upgraded likes the new/different boats better. Almost everyone complained about leaky hatches.
For the money they appear to be a good choice.
A significantly better boat will cost at least $400 more. For me it was worth it.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Apr 28, 2015)

PopPop said:


> Everybody I ask who has one of these boats, likes them. Everybody who had one and upgraded likes the new/different boats better. Almost everyone complained about leaky hatches.
> For the money they appear to be a good choice.
> A significantly better boat will cost at least $400 more. For me it was worth it.



Thanks - I have heard about the leaky hatches also, I also understand this is a quick fix (it is mind blowing that they would let these boats in the store knowing they will take on water).

My main concern now is solo portability.  I think the extra few inches might make it more stable.  I just spoke with BPro and asked if I can load this on my truck to see how easy or difficult it will be before I buy, they said to come on down.  I guess worst case scenario, I can put it on my small trailer.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 28, 2015)

I load a similar sized and weight boat on the rack of my truck.  ITs rough.  But I am going about 7 or more feet in the air.  
It can be done,  but you will need to devise a "system".
Its worth the hassle,  buy the kayak and enjoy!


----------



## jcarleto (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm about the same size as you.  Height is an issue standing up in a kayak.  So is weight, if you are tall.  I can stand in my Predator MX, but I have to be VERY careful.  It is about the same size boat.

This is what I built to carry both kayaks in my truck.  The Predator MX weighs 85 pounds, but my wife can even load/unload this.  You don't have to lift high and it works with you once you start.  I used plumbing pipe and canvas awning fittings.  Comes apart loosening 6 screws and hangs flat on the garage wall.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 28, 2015)

PopPop said:


> Everybody I ask who has one of these boats, likes them. Everybody who had one and upgraded likes the new/different boats better. Almost everyone complained about leaky hatches.
> For the money they appear to be a good choice.
> A significantly better boat will cost at least $400 more. For me it was worth it.



This ^. They are both good boats for the money. They just need to improve on the deficiencies like the leaky hatch. I looked at both of them but decided to go top of the line with an Old Town Predator MX.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a fs12T.Standing up on a kayak for a long period of time is for the younger folks.It's nice to be able to stand up to use the bathroom, stretch or get a higher vantage point when needed but I do a majority of my fishing sitting down,the seat is very comfortable.As far as the leaking hatch is concerned it depends on what kinda fishing you gonna be doing.In rough whitewater or surf any boat you have is gonna take on quite a bit of water.I haven't had mine on the ocean but have had it in some whitewater and didn't have a problem with the hatch leaking,the water that I do get inside the hull is more from condensation and is less than a few teaspoons full.The major complaint I have is the scupper holes are not in the right places,but I keep a sponge in the boat if I feel like getting the excess water off the deck,but it is a kayak so I normally let it be.I'm not sure how comfortable your gonna feel standing up on the fs12T,Your a pretty big ole boy,I'm 6' but only weigh 175 lbs and can tell you I aint gonna be standing up going thru rapids.I haven't paddled a fs128t but I don't think 8 inches is gonna make a whole lot of difference in the stability of it vs the 12t.If you could get on the water and try out various brands it would make a huge difference in your ability to choose a boat you like.........and for the record it is a lot of boat and features for the price


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 29, 2015)

My 128 t has had no leaky hatch issues, it is a 2015 model, I can stand on it, but not sure I would stand in moving water, as far as loading on top of an SUV, the 128t is almost 100 lbs, with that weight and the 12ft length, I imagine that would be awkward by yourself, I load mine in my truck bed, no problem. For me, this yak is perfect, but I'm not gonna have it on class 3 rapids either. And doubt I'll have it in the gulf.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a fs12t. had for over a yr now. its been anywhere from rivers,lakes,ponds, and saltwater. I am 5'11" and 270lbs. I can stand if needed but don't do it much. most of my fishing is around port st joe area and cape san blas. also take it to Jekyll and st simons on occasion. very stable boat fixed the 1 leaky hatch and scupper holes and don't have a water leaking issue any more


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 30, 2015)

How are you guys fixing the leaky hatch issues?  I'm considering one of these as well.  I'm not worried about the weight.  I can put a 17' coleman on the roof of my wife's car without issue so this short boat shouldn't be a problem.  And it would fit in the back of my long bed pickup easily.  The leaky hatch seems to be one of the few downsides and it otherwise sounds like a boat that may be as good as some higher end models if the little things can be fixed.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 30, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> How are you guys fixing the leaky hatch issues?  I'm considering one of these as well.  I'm not worried about the weight.  I can put a 17' coleman on the roof of my wife's car without issue so this short boat shouldn't be a problem.  And it would fit in the back of my long bed pickup easily.  The leaky hatch seems to be one of the few downsides and it otherwise sounds like a boat that may be as good as some higher end models if the little things can be fixed.



I have a 2015 model, I've not noticed any leaks, but I've not had it underwater either, I get water on the deck from my paddle or when a rude boat gets too close, but no leaks so far. Mine is the 128


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Apr 30, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> How are you guys fixing the leaky hatch issues?  I'm considering one of these as well.  I'm not worried about the weight.  I can put a 17' coleman on the roof of my wife's car without issue so this short boat shouldn't be a problem.  And it would fit in the back of my long bed pickup easily.  The leaky hatch seems to be one of the few downsides and it otherwise sounds like a boat that may be as good as some higher end models if the little things can be fixed.



Hopefully they fixed the issue, but it appears to be a simple fix also, simply remove the hatch, put marine sealant on, put hatch back on.  I am not sure what screws they use, you might want to put new screws on, or an least keep an eye on it.  

Look at reviews on youtube.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Are these boats readily available at BP or do they have to be ordered?


----------



## fish hawk (May 1, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> How are you guys fixing the leaky hatch issues?  I'm considering one of these as well.  I'm not worried about the weight.  I can put a 17' coleman on the roof of my wife's car without issue so this short boat shouldn't be a problem.  *And it would fit in the back of my long bed pickup easily.  The leaky hatch seems to be one of the few downsides and it otherwise sounds like a boat that may be as good as some higher end models if the little things can be fixed*.


 My FS12T slides right in the back of my truck with only 3 ft. sticking off the tail gate.Makes it very easy to load and unload.The material doesn't seem as thick on the Ascend as other high priced boats but it didn't cost $1,300 either.It has just as nice if not nicer features as some of the high $ boats.



Hammer Spank said:


> Thanks guys.  Are these boats readily available at BP or do they have to be ordered?


Call before you go especially if you want a certain color.If they don't have what you want you can order it and have it shipped to a store for pick up at  no additional charge.


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2015)

jcarleto said:


> I'm about the same size as you.  Height is an issue standing up in a kayak.  So is weight, if you are tall.  I can stand in my Predator MX, but I have to be VERY careful.  It is about the same size boat.
> 
> This is what I built to carry both kayaks in my truck.  The Predator MX weighs 85 pounds, but my wife can even load/unload this.  You don't have to lift high and it works with you once you start.  I used plumbing pipe and canvas awning fittings.  Comes apart loosening 6 screws and hangs flat on the garage wall.



You should patten that.  Oh and build me one.....lol


----------



## elfiii (May 1, 2015)

Randy said:


> You should patten that.  Oh and build me one.....lol



I want one too!


----------



## Beta Tau789 (May 4, 2015)

I can put my fs12 over my head on a ladder rack of a compact pickup, I wouldn't mind having a bigger yak on occasion, but that's why I'm in a yak is for portability. I've fished ocean, inshore, lakes, rivers, ponds, even duck hunted out of it.


----------



## The mtn man (May 5, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> I can put my fs12 over my head on a ladder rack of a compact pickup, I wouldn't mind having a bigger yak on occasion, but that's why I'm in a yak is for portability. I've fished ocean, inshore, lakes, rivers, ponds, even duck hunted out of it.



Fs12 is easier to handle than the 128, my 128 weighes almost 100 lbs, at 12ft 8 inches that is very awkward to lift over your head. Loads easy in a pickup truck though.


----------



## Wrench Turner (May 8, 2015)

I am actually waiting on my own FS128T to be shipped to me from Bass Pro.  I had ordered an FS12T, and used the ship to store option, but after waiting almost 2 weeks and not hearing anything from anyone at BPS and making several phone calls to Lawrenceville BPS and their corperate office, I finally found out that apparently my FS12T was damaged in shipping.  So they offered me an upgrade to the FS128T at no extra charge.


----------



## jettman96 (May 8, 2015)

Wrench Turner said:


> I am actually waiting on my own FS128T to be shipped to me from Bass Pro.  I had ordered an FS12T, and used the ship to store option, but after waiting almost 2 weeks and not hearing anything from anyone at BPS and making several phone calls to Lawrenceville BPS and their corperate office, I finally found out that apparently my FS12T was damaged in shipping.  So they offered me an upgrade to the FS128T at no extra charge.



Nice! guess someone helped you make the decision on what boat is right for you LOL


----------



## SanfordGoPro (May 11, 2015)

*Save your money and get something else!*

Buy a Jackson! Made in the USA! High quality. I had a Ascend and I was really excited to have it until I did own it. You can put in a little work and crate a pretty reliable kayak I do have to say.


----------



## The mtn man (May 12, 2015)

SanfordGoPro said:


> Buy a Jackson! Made in the USA! High quality. I had a Ascend and I was really excited to have it until I did own it. You can put in a little work and crate a pretty reliable kayak I do have to say.



Yep, I havnt resealed my hatches, but probly should, I put a couple basket balls in the hull for support, works great. I did resealed all deck storage screws, and rod holders, hatches hadn't leaked any so far.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 23, 2015)

I had my FS 12T on the Flint yesterday for a float.I've fished it on the Hooch and the creek a lot but this was the first time for the flint and I must say it exceeded expectations with all the internet rhetoric that's out there about this boat and white water.It handled great and is very agile and easy to turn and maneuver going down the rapids.I had maybe 1 cup of water inside the hull after spending 8 hours on the river.I gained a lot of confidence in this boat yesterday and was able to put to rest all the bunk


----------



## BVasi (Aug 23, 2015)

The FS 12T is a good kayak, it will plow threw the breakers and the seat I think should be upgraded, I have taken it offshore farther than 200 yards without any problems


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 23, 2015)

BVasi said:


> View attachment 847110The FS 12T is a good kayak, it will plow threw the breakers and the seat I think should be upgraded, I have taken it offshore farther than 200 yards without any problems



That's next on the list......I've had it on the Hooch  when they were pulling 10,000 CFS but that is more open water where you don't have to make last second adjustments to dodge rocks that are just slightly underwater.


----------



## Austin 419 (Aug 25, 2015)

I picked up the 12T Saturday and put it on the water yesterday. This is my first yak and it was an easy paddle, wasnt a speed demon but that wasnt a priority. It was stable enough for me to stand up on pretty easily. I can load and unload it by myself fairly easy also. I like it so far. No leaky hatches yet


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 25, 2015)

I ended up with the 128 and I LOVE it!!!!  I ended up using it more than I thought this summer.  Ive used it in big and small ponds, salt, a few rivers.  I tried a 35lb trolling motor and it fits on easy and it cooks.

I have had zero issues with this boat.

I want to weld a cart I can pull behind my ATV so I can easily hit a few of my swamp ponds on my hunting land.

I guess if I have 1 complaint, it is the 2 rod holders in the front are hard to reach.  I did figure out I could use the scupper holes in front of the seat for rod holders or to hold plyers.


----------



## blindhog (Jul 5, 2016)

167WT  How did you mount the trolling motor?
What kind of motor did you use?

If you side mounted it, how did the yak track?


----------

